# ben servito



## RockyBalboa

¡Hola a todos! 
Al terminar una crítica despiadada a un texto, el autor remata diciendo: "I lettori che cercassero [en dicho artículo] un minimo di senso logico sarebbero proprio ben serviti..."

¿Cómo traducirían la expresión "ben serviti"?

"Los lectores que buscasen un poco de sentido lógico estarían verdaderamente..."

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Neuromante

...bien servidos.

Sí es una crítica despiadad debes tomarlo como una ironía, por no decir sarcasmo. El problema yo lo encuentro en "propio" que aquí refuerza esa idea y no se como ponerlo en español.


----------



## jferrer

Neuromante said:


> ...bien servidos.
> 
> Sí es una crítica despiadad debes tomarlo como una ironía, por no decir sarcasmo. El problema yo lo encuentro en "propio" que aquí refuerza esa idea y no se como ponerlo en español.



"proprio" en este caso podría traducirse por: "sin duda", de manera que la frase podría quedar así: _"... estarían sin duda bien servidos.", _o como bien ha dicho Rocky por "verdaderamente" (_"...estarían verdaderamente bien servidos."_)


----------



## gatogab

RockyBalboa said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Al terminar una crítica despiadada a un texto, el autor remata diciendo: "I lettori che cercassero [en dicho artículo] un minimo di senso logico sarebbero proprio ben serviti..."
> 
> ¿Cómo traducirían la expresión "ben serviti"?
> 
> "Los lectores que buscasen un poco de sentido lógico *serían* verdaderamente...*acontentados*"
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


gatogab


----------



## Antpax

gatogab said:


> gatogab


 
Hola:

Aquí viene el maestro exigente . Me temo que no, "acontentados" no existe en español. Lo que propuso jferrer estaría bien, y me gusta más lo de "sin duda".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mimmi

Y, maestro,¿ "Los lectores que buscasen un mínimo de sentido lógico quedarían sin duda satisfechos"?
Mimmi


----------



## Antpax

mimmi said:


> Y, maestro,¿ "Los lectores que buscasen un mínimo de sentido lógico quedarían sin duda satisfechos"?
> Mimmi


 
Perfetta


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Aquí viene el maestro exigente . Me temo que no, "acontentados" no existe en español. Lo que propuso jferrer estaría bien, y me gusta más lo de "sin duda".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


http://encarta.msn.com/verb_Spanish_563357735/acontentar.html#top.
gg


----------



## mimmi

pelota ...¿se puede decir?

Ya me riñen, verás..

Lo siento mucho moderadores, de veras.
Mimmi


----------



## gatogab

mimmi said:


> pelota ...¿se puede decir?
> 
> Ya me riñen, verás..
> 
> Lo siento mucho moderadores, de veras.
> Mimmi


Creo que dependa del tipo de pelota
gg


----------



## Antpax

gatogab said:


> http://encarta.msn.com/verb_Spanish_563357735/acontentar.html#top.
> gg


 
Me dispiace, caro amico, ma credo che il DRAE manda di più che la encarta. 

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> M*i* dispiace, caro amico, ma credo che il DRAE manda di più che la encarta.
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> Ant


Ok, va benissimo per me. Che non ci sia sul DRAE, non significa che non esiste.
gg


----------



## neutrino2

Antpax said:


> ma credo che il DRAE comanda di più che la encarta.


Se vogliamo proprio essere pignoli...


----------



## Antpax

Gracias gato y neutrino por las correcciones. 

En serio gato, lo de acontentar me suena fatal, de hecho miré el DRAE porque me hiciste dudar con lo de la encarta.

Saludos.

Ant


----------

